# Wer hilft mir auf die sprünge???



## hhbjörn (24 August 2008)

Hallo ich bastel grade an einer übungsaufgabe und komme nicht richtig weiter 

Lampe  A4.o   soll über vier taster  ( 2mal ein und 2 mal aus ) geschaltet werden .
Wenn ein ein und aus taster gleichzeitig gedrückt wird soll die lampe leuchten (setz dominanz)
Über die haupttaster kann die lampe vorrangig ein und ausgeschaltet werden. So das die anderen 4 taster keinen einfluß mehr haben.

Aber nur wenn woher  ein Aktiv schalter gedrückt wurde 
Ich soll speicher verwenden

Meine betriebsmittel 
Taster ein 1                  E 0.0
Taster aus 1                  E 0.1
Taster  ein 2                 E0.2
Taster aus 2                  E0.3
Haupt taster ein            E0.4
Haupt taster aus           E0.5
Hauptschalter aktiv      E0.6  
Lampe                         A4.0 

Alle eingänge liefern 1 wenn betätigt 

Mein lösungsansatz

       O    E         0.1
       O    E         0.3
       R    A         4.0
       O    E         0.0
       O    E         0.2
       S    A         4.0
       NOP  0

wer hat eine idee für mich oder kritik (lob gibt es glaube ich noch nicht)

gruß björn


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 August 2008)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> Hallo ich bastel grade an einer übungsaufgabe und komme nicht richtig weiter
> 
> Lampe A4.o soll über vier taster ( 2mal ein und 2 mal aus ) geschaltet werden .
> Wenn ein ein und aus taster gleichzeitig gedrückt wird soll die lampe leuchten (setz dominanz)
> ...


 



```
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.1[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.3[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Arial]O E 0.4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]O E 0.5[/FONT]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]R M10.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
 
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.2[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]S M10.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
 
 
[FONT=Arial]U E 0.5[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]R M 10.1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]U E 0.4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]S M 10.1[/FONT]
 
U E 0.6
O M 10.0
O M 10.1
= A4.0
```
 


so in etwa....


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 August 2008)

Hallo,

so sollte es funktionieren:

```
[FONT=Arial]O E 0.1[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=black]O E 0.3[/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]R A 4.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.2[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]S A 4.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
 
U E0.4
U E0.6
S A4.0 
U E0.5
U E0.6
R A4.0
```
meiner Meinung nach das Einfachste.
Wenn du nue einmal S bzw. R verwenden willst, musst du Verriegelungen einbauen...
Kannst natürlich auch einen bedingten Sprung über E0.6 machen...
Viele Wege führen nach Rom  

Gruß Micha


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 August 2008)

der Stern war schneller...


----------



## hhbjörn (24 August 2008)

danke erstmal ich bastel grade weiter und probiere einiges aus dank sps-visu weil nur abtippen bringt denn lernerfolg  nicht

ich melde mic nachher nochmal
danke björn


----------



## hhbjörn (24 August 2008)

SPSKILLER
LIPPERLANDSTERN

euch beiden erstmal danke habe mich durch beide vorschläge durchgewusselt und beide annähernd bergriffen.

bei Lipperland sterns vorschlag leuchtet die lampe wenn ich Aktiv schalter drücke soll eigentlich nicht sein

bei Spskiller läufte es aber wenn die lampe über den Haupttaster E0.4 ein oder E0.5 Haupttaster geschaltet werden sollen die anderen Taster keinen einfluß mehr auf die lampe haben 
über die hauptaster sollen die lampen vorrangig geschaltet werden aber nur wenn der Aktivtaster e0.6 gedrückt ist und das klappt noch nicht vielleicht aber ich es auch am anfang schlecht beschrieben..

gruß björn


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 August 2008)

Sorry, da hab ich gepennt 
Lag nicht an deiner Erklärung...


```
[FONT=Arial]O E 0.1[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=black]O E 0.3[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=lime]un e0.6[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=#00ff00]O[/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=lime]U E0.5[/COLOR]
[COLOR=lime]U E0.6[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]R A 4.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]O E 0.2[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=lime][FONT=Arial]un e0.6[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=#00ff00]O[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=#00ff00]U E0.4
U E0.6
[/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=black][FONT=Arial]S A 4.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
```
 
jetzt sollten deine Vorgaben erfüllt sein.


----------



## hhbjörn (24 August 2008)

sorry spskiller jetzt läuft nichts mehr ich werde morgen mal weiter machen gruß björn


----------



## vierlagig (24 August 2008)

ungetestet und nur als gedankenspiel gedacht:


```
*
UN E0.6
U  E0.1
O  E0.3
R  M100.0
UN E0.6
U  E0.0
O  E0.2
S  M100.0

U  E0.6
U  E0.4
O  M100.0
S  M100.1
U  E0.6
U  E0.5
ON M100.0
R  M100.1

O(
UN E0.6
U  M100.0
)
O(
U  E0.6
U  M100.1
)
=  A4.0
```


----------



## hhbjörn (31 August 2008)

hallo 4 lagig
habe deine variante ausprobiert klappt bis auf die funktion das der haupttaster ein und aus  nicht funkt da tut sich nichts....
gruß björn der trotz des guten wetters tüfftelt


----------



## vierlagig (31 August 2008)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> hallo 4 lagig
> habe deine variante ausprobiert klappt bis auf die funktion das der haupttaster ein und aus  nicht funkt da tut sich nichts....
> gruß björn der trotz des guten wetters tüfftelt



is der hauptschalter auch aktiviert? E0.6


----------



## hhbjörn (31 August 2008)

also bei der version von lipplandster hau alles hin bis auf :
schalter aktiv betätig leuchtet lampe eigentlich soll der schalter aktiv  dem haupttastern ein und aus  gestatten die lampe VORRANGIG ein und aus zu schalten  aber nur wenn aktiv gedrückt ist und dann sollen die anderen taste keinen einfluss mehr auf die lampe haben.

gruß björn


----------



## SPSKILLER (31 August 2008)

Funktioniert #7 nicht? 

Falls nicht fehlen nur Klammern.
Habs nur so hingetippt.


----------



## vierlagig (31 August 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Habs nur so hingetippt.



wie wir alle, glaub ich


----------



## hhbjörn (2 September 2008)

hallo
lipplandstern, vierlagig, spskiller erstmal sorry das ich erst heute antworte aber 30 arbeitsstd in 2 tagen... machen mich platti.

also habe eure drei varianten ausprobiert bis auf kleinigkeiten haut alles hin 

sps killer alles klappt bis auf taster 1 E0.0 schaltet nicht die lampe.

vierlagig und lipplandstern bei euren varianten lässt sich alles schalten nur
bei lipplansstern schaltet der aktivtaster licht an und aus . und bei vierlagig gibt der aktivtaster  ein2 und aus 2 den vorrang.

kann vielleicht einer von euch beiden lipplandstern und vierlagig was zu dem unterschiedlichen aufbau eurer varianten sagen

und dann habe ich an euch drei mal eine allgemeine programm strategie frage wenn ihr eine aufgabe habt und ihr habt z.b ein ähnliches programm ändert ihr nur ab oder komplett neu ???


gruß björn


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> und dann habe ich an euch drei mal eine allgemeine programm strategie frage wenn ihr eine aufgabe habt und ihr habt z.b ein ähnliches programm ändert ihr nur ab oder komplett neu ???



meine antwort hierzu:

ähnliches programm? wie ähnlich? vielleicht einen ähnlichen oder viele ähnliche bausteine? ... es kommt immer darauf an, worauf man aufbauen kann und was man man verwerten kann, da die meiste programmierung und bausteinerstellung in einem testprojekt passiert, bevor es in die biliothek und von da aus dann in das letztendliche projekt geht, kann man da mal bißchen rumprobieren, wenn ich dann aber nach fünf bis zehn minuten feststelle auf der stelle zu treten, mach ich es lieber neu ... kommt natürlich auf die eigentliche aufgabe an...



hhbjörn schrieb:


> und bei vierlagig gibt der aktivtaster  ein2 und aus 2 den vorrang.



wer? wo? was? 

ich wollte hintenrum noch bißchen selektieren aber mach mal:


```
*
U  M100.0
U  M100.1
=  A4.0
```

wenn ich deine kritik richtig verstanden habe


----------



## hhbjörn (3 September 2008)

moin vierlagig danke erstmal für deine antwort auf die programierstrategie.

also dein programm schaltet zwar die lampe aber wenn der aktiv taster gedrückt ist soll eigentlich hauptaster ein und aus vorrangig das sagen haben und die anderen keinen einfluß mehr haben bei deinem vorschlag hat aber aus und eintaster 2 e02 und e 0.3 das sagen.

ich werde heute abend mal weiter tüfteln muss jetzt leider arbeiten.


gruß björn


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 September 2008)

Hallo Bjorn.

Ich finde du solltest Dich mal ein wenig mit der Boolschen Algebra vertraut machen. Du hast jetzt für Dein Programm div. Lösungsvorschläge die alle schnell dahin getippt wurden und offensichtlich kleinere Fehler beinhalten wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob diese Fehler an der Funktionsbeschreibung liegen........

Fazit... Nimm unsere Vorschläge und mach das beste draus. Nur dann lernst du programmieren. Abtippen kann jeder.........


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

ich muß LLsternchen zustimmen, das liegt an deiner beschreibung, denn in dieser heißt es, das vom hauptschalter nur geschaltet werden darf wenn dieser auch aktiviert ist 

ja, boolsche algebra wäre was oder ein wenig schlatungsgrundkenntnisse, dann könntest du dir einen schaltplan zeichnen und diesen dann als KOP abmalen ...


----------



## hhbjörn (3 September 2008)

hallo euch beiden lipplandstern und vierlagig erstmal danke.
aber ich habe nicht einfach abgetippt sondern eure vorschläge als ansatz genommen und habe z.b für mich als anfänger der nicht aus dem elektro bereich kommt (kleinere schaltpläne kann ich lesen ) festgestellt das jeder von euch dreien ganz unterschiedlich das ganze aufzieht. und grade das ist schwer nach zuvollziehen .... 

meine befürchtung ist das wenn ich das in kop mache ich nachher den umstieg nicht packe.

gruß björn


----------



## hhbjörn (3 September 2008)

vierlagig ich vergaß genau so wie du schreibst soll es sein nur wenn der hauptaster aktiv ist soll hauptaster ein und aus benutz  bar sein wobei auch ich die aufgabe stellung die ich vorliegen habe sehr ungenau finde.

gruß


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

ja sicher, jeder fast ein problem anders auf und dementsprechend auch anders an ... ich für meinen teil mach mir meist notizen, ob nun nur in gedanken oder auf papier, was ich eigentlich machen will, bilde funktionsgruppen und mache diese struktur dann auch in der gewählten programmierumgebung klar, suche also nach passenden überschriften und beschreibungen ... der code dazu ist dann eigentlich nur noch makulatur, das wesentliche ist die beschreibung und zu wissen, was man eigentlich machen will



hhbjörn schrieb:


> meine befürchtung ist das wenn ich das in kop mache ich nachher den umstieg nicht packe.



diese befürchtung teile ich nicht, denn es ist möglich von KOP auf AWL umzuschalten und sich dann die entsprechenden befehle zu verinnerlichen ... UND: bei einfachen bitverknüpfungen ist eine saubere K*U*P-programmierung meist sinnvoller als seitenlanger AWL-code...


----------



## hhbjörn (3 September 2008)

hallo
so jetzt habe ich ein programm was funkt wer lust hat kann ja noch nen kommentar machen zum aufbau .


euch vierlagig, lipplandstern und sps- killer vielen dank für eure ideen und berechtigte kritik .

gruß björn

so läuft es jetzt 

       O    E         0.1
       O    E         0.3
UN   E         0.6
       R    A         4.0
       O    E         0.0
       O    E         0.2
       UN   E         0.6
       S    A         4.0
       U    E         0.4
       U    E         0.6
       S    A         4.0
       U    E         0.5
       U    E         0.6
       R    A         4.0


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

1. code-tags
2. doppelzuweisungen vermeiden, das kannst du auch mit boolschen verknüpfungen elegeganter lösen ... in diesem fall wäre ein oder das mittel der wahl


----------

